# Collection of fish in my tank



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Zebra Plecos










Very cool Silver Angel



















Razorback Turtle










One legged albino angel










Some L #'ed pleco, I forget which










Humphead Glassfish










Some really cool Apistos


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

the zebra plecos look great!!! Whats that stuff growing on the wood? looks similar to mini pellia but its different?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> the zebra plecos look great!!! Whats that stuff growing on the wood? looks similar to mini pellia but its different?


It's better than mini pellia, it's bba! 

And nice L17_ (I wont' spell it all out in case Charles gets riled up!).

And what type of Apisto is that? I just got some macmasteri from Charles and they're not as nice as those.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

L174 hyprancistrus sp. spotted zebra.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Gorgeous apistos!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Where's the picture of the 32" knifefish :lol:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Shhhhhh....he's trying to keep it a secret from his wife!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Shhhhhh....he's trying to keep it a secret from his wife!


Oh, that's right. I forgot 

By the way, that BBA looks AWESOME when you see the tank in person. The wood looks like it's covered in little green pom-poms and it moves with the current. Very, very cool.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

The Apistos are Hongsloi's that I got from Kirk. Thanks again Kirk.

The BBA is clustered on the far side of the tank where there is very little water circulation. It seems to be immune from exel but other than apperance, it dosen't do the fish any harm so I just leave it as amanos get eaten, Siamese Algae Eaters would rather eat discus food instead of BBA and I'm just too lazy to scrub


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha...just ribbing ya. You can also try H2O2 injected directly on the BBA. That works like a charm and dissipates immediately unlike Excel. Just keep the critters away from it for like 5 seconds. I used it all the time in my 20 gallon because I had Vals and couldn't use Excel.

Hongsloi...right, I remember that from Kirk's thread. Very nice.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I love those zebras, very cool pattern.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Great looking fish. 
Does the turtle nip on any fish?

Hongsloi eh???? Hmmmm...hey Gary, what do you think?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the hongsloi....would fit right in my cube. Maybe I'll sneak some home when I go to view the tank!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow! nice collection you have there


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was privileged enough to spend some time viewing Joseph's tanks today and boy some critters he has in there. Unfortunately, not all of them were cooperative, but I got some decent shots.

L174









My best shot of the day, razoback turtle









Apistogramma hongsloi. These fish are amazing and now I really want some.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Great photographic job gary!
The picture of the turtle fooled me. 
Looks like its on dry land.

Nice fish you got there joe!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The turtle walked towards me as I shot it, and since I do not have a macro I had to back up and then I saw that I caught my own reflection afterwards.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

pleco master now turning into the picture master  great pics and stock.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Gary - where is the shot you posted with Joe in the reflection....that's the only picture I have ever seen of him except his company picture which I downloaded and turned him into a disco dancer in a JibJab video. Can I have that picture - I have another video download in mind


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Gary. Awesome shots.

Turtle might be up for sale sometime in the future :lol:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> Hey, Gary - where is the shot you posted with Joe in the reflection


It's in his discus thread. He's on the other side of the tank when I shot the Blue Diamond.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Thanks Gary. Awesome shots.
> 
> Turtle might be up for sale sometime in the future :lol:


Looks like I've blown it Gary - no more freebies for me now that he realizes he can make good coin off of his collection! Man, I'm dumb. That was my retirement fund


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> It's in his discus thread. He's on the other side of the tank when I shot the Blue Diamond.


Got it! Thanks, Buddy  I love that he's wearing his Sesame Street t-shirt in that shot.....PERFECT


----------

